

How to Document Your Python Project Using Sphinx - mace
http://packages.python.org/an_example_pypi_project/sphinx.html

======
kordless
I always get this mixed up with the Sphinx search engine:
<http://www.sphinxsearch.com/powered.html>.

~~~
physcab
or the CMU speech recognition project:
<http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/wordpress/>

~~~
moe
or the mythological figure:
[http://homepage.ntlworld.com/morph225/images/sphinx-front-
wa...](http://homepage.ntlworld.com/morph225/images/sphinx-front-wa-2001.jpg)

------
brown9-2
I can't tell if the pictures of Steve Ballmer next to a caption of "Proof that
getting rich is mostly luck." is funny or a low-blow.

